# Colubrids > Hognose >  Cheap hognoses/Good places to buy them

## GpBp

Hello! I'm thinking about getting a hognose (I've pretty much decided on it, but there's still so much learning to do before I bring one home!) and I've looked at MorhMarket to see the general price range... The females start at $225 which seems a bit much in my opinion. Does anyone know of a good place to get a hognose/What price a cheap morph would be? Thank you!  :Smile:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

It really depends on what you are looking for

Normal hatchling will run you about $75/$100

Albino $125/$150

Condas will run you $100/$150

The main issue is to find normal, just like with BP people are going for mutations and with the low price of mutations like albino, not many people care about selling normal.

Try Kingsnake and Fauna

----------

_GpBp_ (10-25-2017)

----------


## GpBp

> It really depends on what you are looking for
> 
> Normal hatchling will run you about $75/$100
> 
> Albino $125/$150
> 
> Condas will run you $100/$150
> 
> The main issue is to find normal, just like with BP people are going for mutations and with the low price of mutations like albino, not many people care about selling normal.
> ...


Condas are my favorite!  :Love:  I thought they were expensive  :Very Happy:   I've looked on Kingsnake, but I didn't think of FaunaClassifieds. I'll look. Thanks Deb!

----------


## BallPythonWannaBe

Fauna is the best place! Cheap hogs being added every day  :Smile:

----------

_GpBp_ (10-25-2017)

----------


## GpBp

Ok, so I've been looking and I found what seems like great prices for some beauties... The guy is just not able to provide a sex or weight.
http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/foru...d.php?t=626711
What do you think? I love the albino anacondas and axanthics  :Love:  Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

A breeder should be able to sex their animal, I don't get that  :Confused2:

----------


## GpBp

Me neither... Do you think I should contact them?

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Me neither... Do you think I should contact them?


Well if you do not care about the sex why not, but if you want a female which gets bigger and will not be as prone to feeding issues that is not gonna help if he can't sex them.

----------

_GpBp_ (10-26-2017)

----------


## hilabeans

I can recommend South Texas Dragons. He specializes in bearded dragons and Western Hognose. We visited his place when looking for a beardie and he let my 13 year old daughter feed a couple of his hognose hatchlings. They were so precious!

https://www.southtexasdragons.com/western-hognose.html

----------


## GpBp

> I can recommend South Texas Dragons. He specializes in bearded dragons and Western Hognose. We visited his place when looking for a beardie and he let my 13 year old daughter feed a couple of his hognose hatchlings. They were so precious!
> 
> https://www.southtexasdragons.com/western-hognose.html


I looked at his website but it seems like he only has males available... Thank you though!  :Very Happy:

----------


## GpBp

I left a comment on his profile asking if he is able to sex his snakes  :Razz:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> I left a comment on his profile asking if he is able to sex his snakes


It's really not hard to do, a little less obvious when they are under 10 grams but still if you know what you are doing there should not be any issue. To me if you breed to sell that is one of the first thing you should learn.

Anyway it's that easy

----------

_GpBp_ (10-26-2017)

----------


## GpBp

> It's really not hard to do, a little less obvious when they are under 10 grams but still if you know what you are doing there should not be any issue. To me if you breed to sell that is one of the first thing you should learn.
> 
> Anyway it's that easy


Oh wow, I didn't know it was like that! So you don't have to probe them or anything? Just look at the ends of the tails? Learn something new everyday 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Oh wow, I didn't know it was like that! So you don't have to probe them or anything? Just look at the ends of the tails? Learn something new everyday 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


Nope I breed hognose and I have never probed or popped a hognose  :Wink: 

Tail sexing with this species is VERY accurate and is the way breeders sex them, as I mention when they are tiny 5/6 grams is not as easy but it's like everything else the more you do the better you get at it especially if you compare animals from the same clutch.

----------

_andrewross8705_ (11-06-2017),_GpBp_ (10-26-2017)

----------


## andrewross8705

> Oh wow, I didn't know it was like that! So you don't have to probe them or anything? Just look at the ends of the tails? Learn something new everyday 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


To me, it's easier to sex a hognose than other species since you don't have to probe or pop them. Also safer for the snake if you've never popped or probed.




> Nope I breed hognose and I have never probed or popped a hognose 
> 
> Tail sexing with this species is VERY accurate and is the way breeders sex them, as I mention when they are tiny 5/6 grams is not as easy but it's like everything else the more you do the better you get at it especially if you compare animals from the same clutch.


I don't know of many breeders who sell hogs that are less than 10g. I've seen a few but most hold onto them until they are around that 10g mark so the breeder knows they are eating consistently. Picky little things but still awesome.

----------


## baldegale

> I can recommend South Texas Dragons. He specializes in bearded dragons and Western Hognose. We visited his place when looking for a beardie and he let my 13 year old daughter feed a couple of his hognose hatchlings. They were so precious!
> 
> https://www.southtexasdragons.com/western-hognose.html


i just emailed him asking some questions about a few of his females! thank you for the recommendation!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hilabeans

Sure thing!  👍

----------


## GpBp

Ok, revisiting this thread! The guy responded saying he _can_ sex his hogs, but doesn't sell lone females unless he has extra. Good news is, I'm on someone's waiting list! I may get a baby conda girl, but she isn't eating by herself yet. Also, there are other people in front of me, so if they don't back out I won't get her. As a backup plan, have you ever heard of "Crag Top Hognose"? I love the prices... I've thought about it and I would be willing to get a male. This website has multiple males for $100-! Link http://www.cragtophognose.co.uk/cate...ognoseforsale/

Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Sauzo

Deborah sells hoggies!! Get one from her!

----------


## Sunnieskys

> It's really not hard to do, a little less obvious when they are under 10 grams but still if you know what you are doing there should not be any issue. To me if you breed to sell that is one of the first thing you should learn.
> 
> Anyway it's that easy


im a dummy what's the difference in the tails?

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Ok, revisiting this thread! The guy responded saying he _can_ sex his hogs, but doesn't sell lone females unless he has extra. Good news is, I'm on someone's waiting list! I may get a baby conda girl, but she isn't eating by herself yet. Also, there are other people in front of me, so if they don't back out I won't get her. As a backup plan, have you ever heard of "Crag Top Hognose"? I love the prices... I've thought about it and I would be willing to get a male. This website has multiple males for $100-! Link http://www.cragtophognose.co.uk/cate...ognoseforsale/
> 
> Thank you


So you live in Oklahoma and you are getting a Hognose from UK  :Confused: , does not make much sense, shipping is not gonna be cheap it will be done airport to airport which is a hassle, why not be patient and buy an animal from a US breeder, the price will be similar, you will save on shipping and the animal will be delivered to your door and spend a lot less time in transit.

----------

Craiga 01453 (02-26-2018),_dakski_ (02-25-2018)

----------


## GpBp

> So you live in Oklahoma and you are getting a Hognose from UK , does not make much sense, shipping is not gonna be cheap it will be done airport to airport which is a hassle, why not be patient and buy an animal from a US breeder, the price will be similar, you will save on shipping and the animal will be delivered to your door and spend a lot less time in transit.


Ooooh ok, I did not know they were in the UK  Sorry I shouldve checked 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## dakski

> So you live in Oklahoma and you are getting a Hognose from UK , does not make much sense, shipping is not gonna be cheap it will be done airport to airport which is a hassle, why not be patient and buy an animal from a US breeder, the price will be similar, you will save on shipping and the animal will be delivered to your door and spend a lot less time in transit.


I totally agree! How easy will that breeder be to answer questions etc. You want someone who is responsible and reliable and easy to reach. 

Plus, if I recall, you are still working out some kinks with your other tanks and snakes. Not trying to be preachy or give you a hard time, but you should probably walk before you run. I have also heard Hognose snakes can be picky eaters. 

Deborah, please chime in here if I am off base. 

GpBp, if I were you, and I know it's exciting getting new animals, I would pace yourself. Make sure everyone you currently have has everything they need. You are going to need bigger and better tanks, and are still working out temp and feeding issues as is. 

No judgement here, at all! Happy to help regardless of what you decide. 

However, I would hate to see either one of your current animals not get what they need because of too many animals too quick, or you burn out and not want to stay in the hobby. 

Just my two cents. Again, happy you are so enthusiastic and here to support you either way.

----------

_GpBp_ (02-26-2018),_Kira_ (02-26-2018),_MissterDog_ (02-26-2018)

----------


## GpBp

> I totally agree! How easy will that breeder be to answer questions etc. You want someone who is responsible and reliable and easy to reach. 
> 
> Plus, if I recall, you are still working out some kinks with your other tanks and snakes. Not trying to be preachy or give you a hard time, but you should probably walk before you run. I have also heard Hognose snakes can be picky eaters. 
> 
> Deborah, please chime in here if I am off base. 
> 
> GpBp, if I were you, and I know it's exciting getting new animals, I would pace yourself. Make sure everyone you currently have has everything they need. You are going to need bigger and better tanks, and are still working out temp and feeding issues as is. 
> 
> No judgement here, at all! Happy to help regardless of what you decide. 
> ...


Thank you for your concern! This hog would be in the future though, at least a month or two  :Smile:  I don't even have the tank fully set up yet! I didn't mean to get ahead of myself, and I dont think Ill be able to get the hog I'm on the waitlist for  :Smile:  Thanks! 


*I also won't be buying from that breeder, I didnt know they were in the UK ☺

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## dakski

> Thank you for your concern! This hog would be in the future though, at least a month or two  I don't even have the tank fully set up yet! I didn't mean to get ahead of myself, and I dont think Ill be able to get the hog I'm on the waitlist for  Thanks! 
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


All good. I am glad you understood where I was coming from and NOT telling you what to do. 

I have a tendency to do too much too fast and often times burn out. I am very passionate about everything I do. It took a lot of thought, and discussions with Katie, to be happy with 5 tanks. I realize there is a lot else in my life that I want to focus on besides reptiles, and know they deserve the best care possible. It would be hard for me to balance everything and provide the best care if I had many (or any) more right now. 

You obviously want the best for all your animals, and I just wanted to make sure you put them first. 

Thank you for hearing me out.

P.S. If you do get a hog, talk to some users here who keep/breed them. They are apparently very picky with cage size, etc. Too big is bad, much more so than other species, or so I have read. 

Makes sense to get in touch with them anyway, so in addition to a breeder, you have other resources. Many here cannot help with hogs, me included.

----------

_GpBp_ (02-26-2018)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> im a dummy what's the difference in the tails?


The male has a longer skinnier tail, the female is stubbier and shorter, additionally if you look from the side there is a dip in the tail right behind the cloaca which you do not see with males.

It's really something you develop the more you look a them (it's very obviously with adult), young ones out of the egg it might take a trained eye.

----------

Craiga 01453 (02-26-2018),_dakski_ (02-26-2018)

----------


## dkatz4

> Me neither... Do you think I should contact them?


Have you not spoken to the breeder yet (electronically or voice) ?  By the look of the post he simply chose not to list the sexes.  No so unusual if he has a fair number of animals.  Of course if you did speak to him and he said he didn't know the sexes, well thats kind of odd.

----------


## baldegale

> Thank you for your concern! This hog would be in the future though, at least a month or two  I don't even have the tank fully set up yet! I didn't mean to get ahead of myself, and I dont think Ill be able to get the hog I'm on the waitlist for  Thanks! 
> 
> 
> *I also won't be buying from that breeder, I didnt know they were in the UK ☺
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


by that time south texas dragons should have more available im assuming, hes a good guy and i have one of his females. hes really helpful too if you have to ask him questions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_GpBp_ (02-26-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

> Thank you for your concern! This hog would be in the future though, at least a month or two  I don't even have the tank fully set up yet! I didn't mean to get ahead of myself, and I dont think Ill be able to get the hog I'm on the waitlist for  Thanks! 
> 
> 
> *I also won't be buying from that breeder, I didnt know they were in the UK ☺
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk



I'm with Daski on this and think you and your pets will benefit if you slow down a little. Two months is not that far away, and I think you should focus more on fine tuning your husbandry for your current snakes before bouncing to a new snake. 

If I remember correctly, you were still in school and have not started college? I recall you had concerns of making sure Geno is always with you, did that mean you planned on boarding? If so have you thought about who would care for all of your pets? Would you realistically be able to bring all of them? And then what are you plans after college? What if you're not financially sound enough to provide the care your pets need when things go south? Especially when it's time for you to live on your own? There are difficult questions you might have to think about in case things don't work out.

Personally I think you should wait until after you graduate college and have a place to settle down of your own before adding another snake to your collection. You never know what complications you might bump into with moving and sometimes there are no guarantees things will go as planned. Or maybe it could all go smoothly but you won't be able to know that for a while. Ultimately it's your choice of course, only you can judge the situation for yourself.

Just make sure you consider possible set backs and your future living conditions before making your final decision. Remember patience is a virtue when you wait for the right time. It will pay all off in the long run  :Smile:

----------

_dakski_ (02-26-2018),_Kira_ (02-26-2018)

----------


## dakski

> I'm with Daski on this and think you and your pets will benefit if you slow down a little. Two months is not that far away, and I think you should focus more on fine tuning your husbandry for your current snakes before bouncing to a new snake. 
> 
> If I remember correctly, you were still in school and have not started college? I recall you had concerns of making sure Geno is always with you, did that mean you planned on boarding? If so have you thought about who would care for all of your pets? Would you realistically be able to bring all of them? And then what are you plans after college? What if you're not financially sound enough to provide the care your pets need when things go south? Especially when it's time for you to live on your own? There are difficult questions you might have to think about in case things don't work out.
> 
> Personally I think you should wait until after you graduate college and have a place to settle down of your own before adding another snake to your collection. You never know what complications you might bump into with moving and sometimes there are no guarantees things will go as planned. Or maybe it could all go smoothly but you won't be able to know that for a while. Ultimately it's your choice of course, only you can judge the situation for yourself.
> 
> Just make sure you consider possible set backs and your future living conditions before making your final decision. Remember patience is a virtue when you wait for the right time. It will pay all off in the long run


GpBp, 

I didn't realize how young and uncertain your future was. I completely agree with MissterDog here, especially with this new information. Also, two months may feel like a long time, but in the scheme of things, it's not. 

It can be heartbreaking to you and the animal(s) if you are unable to keep or properly care for it/them. 

My heart and impulses say get more! But, even me, a 37 year old, who is fully employed (with the same job and company for 13 years), in a stable relationship, has a house, etc. knows that I am at my current limit. 

When I learned I was getting a kidney transplant and that I would be immune suppressed forever, if I survived, the doctors told me I had to get rid of my reptiles (due to the risk of infection/spreading disease). My ex-wife (wife at the time), helped with George my since passed Beardie, but would not help with the snakes. I had to re-home 2 snakes and it was devastating. 

I have since done my research and am happy to report, all though at greater risk, I have never gotten sick from any of my animals, and take extra precautions for cleanliness. 

The point is, I still wonder about those snakes. Yes, they went to a good home, but I still miss them and hope they are okay. 

I would have felt worse if I was unable to care for them and kept them anyway, to their detriment. However, none of these decisions are fun. 

I think you might be too far in the forest to see the trees right now, but we have your best interests, and those of your reptiles and future reptiles, at heart too. 

Again, free to do whatever you want, but consider listening to people who have been there, learned, and care about what's best for all involved. 

All the best, 

David

----------

_Kira_ (02-26-2018),_MissterDog_ (02-26-2018)

----------


## GpBp

Thank you both for your input. And, I do have two backup plans, in case anything was to happen to them. Yes, I'm not in college yet... But to be completely honest I don't know if I'll go right away. My family has a lot going on right now, and I don't think we'd be in a good position to have that happen. I do pay for all my snakes. I'll wait longer, make sure I have the proper setup etc. I personally think this would work out just fine but, if you more experienced people say I should wait a couple years, I'll wait a couple years. Sorry, I don't mean to come off rude. Thanks  :Smile: 


Dakski, I'm so sorry about your babies  :Sad:  But you did the right thing and I'm sure they are being taken great care of  :Smile:   :Snake:

----------

_dakski_ (02-26-2018)

----------


## dakski

> Thank you both for your input. And, I do have two backup plans, in case anything was to happen to them. Yes, I'm not in college yet... But to be completely honest I don't know if I'll go right away. My family has a lot going on right now, and I don't think we'd be in a good position to have that happen. I do pay for all my snakes. I'll wait longer, make sure I have the proper setup etc. I personally think this would work out just fine but, if you more experienced people say I should wait a couple years, I'll wait a couple years. Sorry, I don't mean to come off rude. Thanks 
> 
> 
> Dakski, I'm so sorry about your babies  But you did the right thing and I'm sure they are being taken great care of


Thank you for the kind words, GpBp. I appreciate it.

----------

